# PM Research Kits



## Tin Falcon (Aug 1, 2007)

PM research puts out a nice kit great quality and selection.

http://www.pmresearchinc.com/store/customer/home.php

No connection just a satisfied customer

Tin


----------



## gt2ride (Aug 1, 2007)

I have two PM kits.  They are nice kits.  I have yet to work on them.  When I bought them I also bought spare fly wheels.  I am using one on my Mine eng by Elmer. I did have to pay for their catalog.


----------



## mopar92 (Aug 4, 2007)

I'm on my second model from P&M Research they are great to deal with and very helpfull. I thing we all should try to support a american made model.  You can get a governor kit for PMR model #1 from  Eclector Devices Inc   po box 66 lakeview, NY 14085. I found him on ebay

                                            Mike


----------



## Canyonman (Aug 5, 2007)

I Understand, makes sense. Was just a thought,

Ken


----------



## gt2ride (Nov 23, 2007)

I have finished the PM model 3BI.  It was my first kit eng. and it is a lot different from bar stock eng.  You have to spend more time figuring how to hold things. With bar stock you have a foot of metal chucked up and make the piece and then cut it off. 
 I was happy with the eng. It is the first eng I have made that will run of lung preasure.  You might turn a little blue if you do it to long.


----------



## compound driver (Nov 24, 2007)

HI
Just had a look through my list. I have almost 25 companies listing kits from castings in the UK. These range from kids oscilating engines to 4 inch road locos. 

That brings up an idea, a section listing suppliers. Just an idea.

cheers Kevin


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 24, 2007)

CD:
we do have the links section that would work well for posting links for engine suppliers or if it is all engine casting suppliers just post the list of links in the Engines from Castings section. 
Tin


----------



## Orrin (Nov 24, 2007)

> You can get a governor kit for PMR model #1 from Eclector Devices Inc po box 66 lakeview, NY 14085. I found him on ebay



I wonder if that governor would be big enough for the PMR #4.  I recently bought the PMR #4 castings and would like to fit a governor to it.  

How much does the Eclector Devices governor cost?

Thanks for the tip.

Orrin


----------



## cfellows (Nov 24, 2007)

mopar92 said:
			
		

> You can get a governor kit for PMR model #1 from  Eclector Devices Inc   po box 66 lakeview, NY 14085. I found him on ebay



I found the governor listed on eBay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Stuart-Steam-En...oryZ2594QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


There are a lot of pictures of the governor installed on a Stuart S50.  However, it's clear to me how it regulates the speed of the engine since it doesn't seem to connect to the steam supply line.  Can someone explain how it works?

Chuck


----------



## Bogstandard (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi Chuck,
Looks like some sort of pseudo governor, as the engine speeds up, centrifugal forces throw the balls outwards thus causing the governor to slow down and so effectively slows the engine down by putting a heavier load onto the flywheel output.
Not the real thing, only looks like it.

John


----------



## Powder keg (Nov 24, 2007)

Isn't there an arm that goes into the steam chest? Maybe there is a rotary type valve in there?


----------



## compound driver (Nov 24, 2007)

HI
Thats a Pickering govenor! it works by turning a rotary valve in the steam way just inline with the steam regulator. The pulley takes drive from the crankshaft and does not load the crank.

On a traction engine the pickering lowers or lifts a plug that seats in the regulator to steam chest line. ON mill engines it almost always worked the way the one on Ebay does. 

The other option prefered by some tractor makers altered teh valve cutoff. Not as fast and not certified for generator use.

That all said with balls that small I doubt it would work that well or that fast. junk the brass and cast a couple of lead balls! Should work fine.

Cheers Kevin


----------



## Orrin (Nov 24, 2007)

I wonder if the governor shown on the Stuart-50 is the same as the one he shows on the PMR #1 engine, eBay item 190174357789  The are not identical, but they are very similar.  It looks like they could be variations of a single design.  

The one on the PMR #1 engine seems to have a connection into the valve box.  I wonder what it does in there.  

Orrin


----------



## Bogstandard (Nov 24, 2007)

If you look carefully at all the pics on ebay, it isn't connected to anything other than the flywheel and there are no steam connections either, so unless they have invented invisible copper pipe.........
Also his other engines with this governor on has no steam connections to it either.
This just might be an expensive bag of junk that you could knock up for a few bucks.

I have sent him an email, so will post the reply when I get it.

John


----------



## compound driver (Nov 24, 2007)

HI Orin
Dont know if my post is invisable but I did describe the govener and what the bit does that goes into teh valve chest.

Cheers Kevin


----------



## Bogstandard (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi Kevin,
You know that and I know that, but the chap on ebay isn't showing that.
I have contacted him and he is being a bit cagey.
I am replying to Chucks request as he couldn't see how it worked on the ebay item.

John


----------



## Orrin (Nov 24, 2007)

> Dont know if my post is invisable but I did describe the govener and what the bit does that goes into teh valve chest.



Thank you for the explanation, Kevin.  I appreciate it.  

No, your post wasn't invisible.  You'll notice that our two posts were only six minutes apart.  Yours came in while I was composing my question, so I didn't see it. 

Best regards, 

Orrin


----------



## gt2ride (Dec 4, 2007)

I have completed the Oscillating steam engine kit # 2A . It was a fast Eng. to build. The casting were good quality.


----------



## wareagle (Dec 4, 2007)

gt2ride, that is a great looking engine! There's just something about the appearance of a cast engine that is just neat.


----------



## tattoomike68 (Dec 4, 2007)

gt2ride  said:
			
		

> I have completed the Oscillating steam engine kit # 2A . It was a fast Eng. to build. The casting were good quality.



I love the surfaces left as cast and yes they are done with quality. Thats a fine looking engine. 

very nice. I want one...


----------



## mopar92 (Dec 23, 2007)

I have the gov kit on ebay, it bolts to the steam chest on the pm Research modle #1 . The best way I can explain is their is a rotory valve which lets steam into the chest area. I havent finshed the engine yet and havent started the gov yet but it looks like to will work. this is my first engine from casts and Im working a little slow. The guy from eclectors devices inc was very helpful to me he emailed me photos showing how to set up and machine varous parts of the engine , and upgradeing it by adding bearings ect if some one wants them I try to forward them to you.

                      Mike


----------



## PolskiFran (Dec 23, 2007)

The PM Research #3 was the first casting kit that I had built. It machined according to the prints, assembled and operated perfectly. I have had this engine operating at shows for close to 10 years. It works equally well on live steam as compressed air. I have used it to power a water pump and now has been put to work on the oil derrick (see pic below).








Another satisfied customer,
Frank


----------



## Powder keg (Dec 23, 2007)

Wherr did you get that little drill press? Could you please post some more pictures of it? 

Thanks, Wes


----------



## gt2ride (Dec 23, 2007)

Polski  The show grounds look like Waverly NE. Nice show. went there in 2005.


----------



## PolskiFran (Dec 30, 2007)

Powder, 
I have posted some pics of the drill press (before and after) in my gallery under J&H. Have a look.

gt,
This pic was taken at the Hay Creek Festival at Joanna Furnace, just north of Morgantown PA.

BTW, I have a few PM kits that are waiting to be started. I feel sometimes that I'm becoming a kit collector rather than an engine builder .

Frank


----------



## JKAG (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi, resurrecting an old thread with a bit of 1st hand knowledge

I'm a noob, but I've built 3 PM kits a 3BI, a coke bottle vertical and a #1 with governor.

PM kits are nice but I prefer the Stuart's with the separate steam chest. A function of my machining skills and the lack thereof.

Re the governor on the #1,I bought one with the #1, it is the elector's kit and irrespective of pictures, it is a real governor with a valve on the steam inlet controlled by the rising balls. However, the governor is a bit over sized for the #1 and with the indicated mounting directly to the steam chest the stem is a too short to keep the governor shaft aligned, so I will need to redo it with a longer stem going below the steam chest mount and a couple of bronze bushings to keep it aligned under load. 

That said the #1 runs nice and the governor valve will adjust/control the engine speed.


----------



## smokebox (Mar 21, 2009)

Hello Everyone;

      I scored an old 3B off of ebay and the castings are bronze, they don't make this in bronze anymore, which makes me almost want to do a modern one first.
 It is also my very first one to build.
 I was very impressed with the plans to build it, they are very indepth. I'm also thinking of making their boiler to run it / them as they look like a nice model to show off for company.
 By the way, with one of their boilers, how many engines could be run at the same time?

                                     Thanks,

                                  Rob "Smokebox" Wright


----------

